# Why does everything seem to bother me and piss me off.



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Lately I just am so pissed off. Irritable. I feel like i cant go through the day without having somebody say something retarded to me, or to make me upset. waiting in line pisses me off. the fact that others around me seem to be happier pisses me off. It just seems like im just miserable. And i dont like being this way.

But i cant help but feel irritated at some of the completely stupid shit that comes out of peoples mouths sometimes. Sometimes it seems like i just let everything get to me. and stress me out. make me upset.

I don't want to be this way. Wish i could turn it around some way. and just chill out. and enjoy life. not let the little things get to me. but its easier said than done.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

zzz


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

just chill dude. theres better things to worry about. like.. insanity :lol:

that was a bad joke sorry

umm but really, chill. it's all good in the hood. who cares if someone says something retarded to you? it's cool. do you ever say anything retarded? think of it that way. maybe you havent maybe you dont. we're all just people. i think it's not the people. but it's just you. you're uneasy or upset, constantly, i'm guessing, so you let even he trivial things piss you off.

it'll fade in time


----------

